# Outdoors > Gear and Equipment >  Macpac Pursuit 40 NZAT Review

## Bagheera

This is a lightweight version of the decades long running Macpac classic daypack  the Pursuit.  It is made of dyneema, which is a little lighter than standard synthetic canvas-like materials but supposedly equally strong, abrasion and puncture resistant.  The fabric has suffered little damage so far through matagouri, broompole beech, rock and speargrass, so I think it is as durable as I need anyway.  It does make some noise while bush bashing so is more suited to open country than bush stalking.  It washes out easily of blood and sweat and dries quickly.  The material is soft enough that it can be used well for a shooting rest.  Ive seen dark grey and sky blue versions.  I refused to wear something that would look like a pig on my back so it had to be blue; in theory its not the most deer-discreet colour but at least should be easily seen by colourblind blokes.

Nominally 40L, it is a little bigger than my polarfleece pikau and proved large enough to hold one or two nights gear for a summer fly camp using a lightweight sleeping bag.  At times, Ive had to strap a standard size Thermarest®, a bulky jacket or an animal head on the outside and it has minimal but adequate straps for this.  Bungys could be linked to hold crampons on the back but there isnt a standard ice axe loop and I havent figured that one out yet.  Its rated for 15kg and has carried 20kg for me with a load of meat.  

The Pursuit is a single compartment pack with one pocket in the lid.  There are no straps or buckles holding the lid down, just a zip.  While perhaps not a 100% waterproof design, it is strong and the cut enables tensionless closure and easy access.  An unusual feature is the lid, which stays in place when the main compartment is opened andopens towards the top, so is accessible with the pack upright and gear doesnt cascade out onto the ground when opened or closed.  There is plenty of room for frequently accessed items like binoculars, rangefinder, food, map, hats and so on.


Macpac Pursuit 40 NZAT on left and Pursuit 50 on right.  Note the minimalist design of the 40 NZAT and the jacket strapped on the side.  This was an overnight fly camp in the Kaikouras.


Note the absence of padded waist band on the 40 NZAT and the shorter overall height.  Zips to access the main bag and lid pocket are parallel at the top above the orange haul loop.

NZAT denotes NZ Alpine Team and the design has only a rudimentary waist loop, not a harness at all.  I presume this is to enable use with a climbing waist harness with access to the front for belay and abseil and climbing gear on loops round the sides.  Bulky padded load bearing waist harnesses certainly get in the way and increase complications and risk during technical climbing and glacier travel.  This clear waist configuration is also really good for hunters, who hang gear like first aid kit, sheath knife, GPS and so on round a substantial belt.  I hunt with two large belt packs containing survival gear, compass, PLB, spare ammo and so on and access to these is much appreciated.  The big belt packs also take a lot of the packs weight onto my waist, while allowing free movement of my upper body and I find it very comfortable and ergonomic. The absence of spongy softness also means the harness system won't soak up a litre of water in the rain.

The shoulder straps are well shaped and lightly padded, very comfortable.  Other straps are pared right down to 1cm tape but still 100% adequate and well constructed. Inside the back, there is a 4 folded, closed cell foam mat, which must be the thinnest in the world and very uncomfortable on gravel but would save your life in emergency sleeping out on snow and is perfectly adequate on leaf litter in the Kaimai forest.  So, for many overnight trips, an inflatable mat is not needed if you take this pack.

Measured weight is 640g.  Without the removable closed cell foam back mat it is 570g, so is the lightest overnight pack currently available.

I paid the retail price for this pack (as it was on the day) $150. 

Manufacturers site: Pursuit 40 Alpine Series Pack | Macpac New Zealand

Your pack is often the biggest, heaviest and least scrutinized piece of gear, so there is plenty of scope for saving weight and improving useability.  My opinion is that the NZAT 40 Pursuit is suitable for bigger day hunting trips where bulky storm, alpine or photographic gear has to be fitted in and also for lightweight overnight trips in easier conditions (one or two season).  It's not quite so ideal for bush stalking, where a polarfleece pikau is my favourite.  The NZAT 40 is well designed, well made, comfortable, and high quality beyond its weight and price.


Pursuit 40 NZAT pack with two nights gear at a bush hut in the Ruahines.

----------


## WillB

Many thanks for that excellent review

----------


## Bagheera

18 months later, how's it going ?

Got a few small 2mm holes worn in it but no breakages or pullouts anywhere and the hole aren't fraying.  Been through the washing machine a few times.  Pretty durable.
It's carried several 15-20kg loads like this and done several 3 day trips.

----------

